# features



## Mihaela_Stephan

Mentionez ca face parte dintr-un manual de instalare a unui schimbator de calsura.







    1. Open the de-aeration features during start-up until the entire tube system of the AHE is filled with liquid.


----------



## anto33

Eu aş traduce „componentele prin care se evacuează/eliberează/iese aerul".


----------



## OldAvatar

Deschideţi, în timpul pornirii, dispozitivele de evacuare a aerului până în momentul în care tubulatura AHE se umple cu lichid.


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

Mulţumesc.Se potriveşte perfect cu contextul meu.


----------

